# Ribs- Butcher paper vs Foil



## RickH55 (Jul 5, 2020)

So I am doing ribs today and going to try Butcher Paper wrap for the first time. Do you guys do anything differently when you wrap in paper vs foil?

I have done the butter/brown sugar in foil, but never tried anything with paper.

Would you do the same or a different process?

Thanks


----------



## Bytor (Jul 5, 2020)

I will use butter and an ounce or two of apple juice at times with paper.  You just got to be quick with wrapping when using the juice.  Once wrapped, it remains in pretty good.  It can be a little messy when unwrapping, but you just have to be ready for it.  I think the paper helps retain some of the bark, versus foil.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2020)

Honestly I think you should just smoke them to the end without wrapping, but if your gonna wrap use foil. Cause there is so much juice in the ribs it’s just going to soak thru the paper. I mop my ribs every 45 minutes with a combo of BBQ sauce, brown sugar, and apple cider vinegar. We have been doing them that way for a couple of years now, and everybody likes them.
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2020)

I've been wrapping mine in paper the last few months and prefer it over foil. I don't add liquid with paper but I do spray the inside and outside with whatever I'm using in my spray bottle. That method hasn't let me down yet





						Father's Day Babybacks
					

Happy father's day SMF'ers. Smoked some babybacks. Wish I'd done something else but was lazy in planning. However I think these turned out great.  Removed membranes and rubbed front rack with Mississippi grind and Tennessee mojo(memphis in may 2019 winner). Back rack rubbed with meat church holy...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 5, 2020)

For the best of both worlds...., use a double layer of foil for your bottom, add  whatever goodies you like, then lay a piece pf peach paper (the same size as the foil) on top.  Grab the paper *and the foil at the same time *and roll toward the ribs on all sides.  Now they can breathe, but you won't get a soggy bottom.   Then just do the reverse when you need to peek or check tenderness.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm a no wrap, no mop guy, but I do glaze the ribs for the last thity minutes to an hour.  My wife likes sauced ribs. I like no sauce. Tried a glaze recently and we both really liked it. A glaze is kind of the best of the in-betweens of a mop and a sauce.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 5, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I'm a no wrap, no mop guy, but I do glaze the ribs for the last thirty minutes to an hour.  My wife likes sauced ribs. I like no sauce. Tried a glaze recently and we both really liked it. A glaze is kind of the best of the in-betweens of a mop and a sauce.




It must be a "RAY" thing, that's exactly how I like to do spares on either the Weber or my offset. RAY


----------

